# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cần tìm đài gá cán dao tiện 25 cnc

## thevinh288

Ông anh có cái máy cnc snk sut 70 của nhật nhưng hiện tại còn có 3 đài kẹp cán dao. Có bạn nào có cái này không hoặc biết chỗ nào bán chỉ mình với ạ. dùng có 3 dao nhiều khi muốn đổi nhiều chi tiết khó làm quá. Thank mọi người

----------


## Nguyễn Bảo Duy

Bác chịu khó chạy ra dọc quốc lộ 1 gần gần trạm thu phí an sương an lạc đó, mình thấy mấy phụ tùng máy cnc ở đây mới nhiều.

----------


## thevinh288

Vậy ạ. Mình ở hà nội k vào đc đó rồi

----------

